# Kit & Kay Boodle



## yoka_neko (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone seen this comic? its a little A rated but never the less its pretty good, seen some artwork on the FA sites too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

I've seen it, it was like a obese german man taking a giant diarrhea shit through my eyes  directly into my brain.


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 13, 2008)

You probably hate My Little Pony porn too. Amateur 

I'm not that huge a fan of Kit and Kay but I don't mind admitting that I think Johnnie and Bonnie are hot. Mrowr


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 13, 2008)

I've read every strip of Kit and Kay, pretty good, especially when Gene and Shirley show up.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

jinxtigr said:


> You probably hate My Little Pony porn too. Amateur
> 
> I'm not that huge a fan of Kit and Kay but I don't mind admitting that I think Johnnie and Bonnie are hot. Mrowr



I hate everything :[ .


----------



## Eevee (Oct 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've seen it, it was like a obese german man taking a giant diarrhea shit through my eyes  directly into my brain.


this is the best description of a webcomic I have ever heard


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the storyline, and ignore all teh porn =P


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I like the storyline, and ignore all teh porn =P



Storyline?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Storyline?



Yes, there is a storyline. A bit of a confusing storyline, but a storyline nonetheless.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yes, there is a storyline. A bit of a confusing storyline, but a storyline nonetheless.



Hey look, magical berries that make fucking better, lets have another poorly rendered seven page orgy crammed full of eye searingly retarded dialogue  .


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey look, magical berries that make fucking better, lets have another poorly rendered seven page orgy crammed full of eye searingly retarded dialogue  .


 
i suggest you stop hogging the thread to make a point, i only asked for an opinion not an argument.
besides, i dont care if you dont like it, its not like im trying to make you read it.theres no need to talk like that  -just shows just who you are.

this comic is generally made to be taken in a light hearted way, so have a sense of humour once in a while. But then again, your probably not mature enough to understand the lighter side of sex.

anyway besides whitenoise, thanks for your thoughts people


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey look, magical berries that make fucking better, lets have another poorly rendered seven page orgy crammed full of eye searingly retarded dialogue  .



I'm curious, if you hate it so much, why did you read to the point to know about the "Boink-berries"?


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'm curious, if you hate it so much, why did you read to the point to know about the "Boink-berries"?



I didn't start from the beginning, I just read the most recent couple of pages  when I found it, that was enough for me to reach a verdict...

Exterminatus :[ .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't start from the beginning, I just read the most recent couple of pages  when I found it, that was enough for me to reach a verdict...
> 
> Exterminatus :[ .



*Shakes head*. Don't pass judgement based on just a few pages. Read the whole thing. Seriously, that's like listening to one or two songs and then saying you hate the artist simply based on those songs.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Shakes head*. Don't pass judgement based on just a few pages. Read the whole thing. Seriously, that's like listening to one or two songs and then saying you hate the artist simply based on those songs.



It's too late for that, the verdict has been reached, there's no going back.  Honestly it's pretty easy to know what I'm going to like because I don't like  very many things, there's nothing for me in a comic like that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's too late for that, the verdict has been reached, there's no going back.  Honestly it's pretty easy to know what I'm going to like because I don't like  very many things, there's nothing for me in a comic like that.



<.< *shakes head in disgust* That's like reading the first few pages of a possibly good book and then deciding the entire book is crap. Well, obviously your mind is made up, and there's nothing I can do to change it, but tossing it aside so quickly is just sad IMO.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> <.< *shakes head in disgust* That's like reading the first few pages of a possibly good book and then deciding the entire book is crap. Well, obviously your mind is made up, and there's nothing I can do to change it, but tossing it aside so quickly is just sad IMO.



It's a trite little furry porn comic Ty, try not to talk about it like I just  turned my back on Shakespeare  .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's a trite little furry porn comic Ty, try not to talk about it like I just  turned my back on Shakespeare  .



I'm just saying give it a bigger try than just several pages. There's more to Kit & Kay than just the sex, if you'd give it a try instead of dismissing it so quickly.


----------



## michelay (Oct 16, 2008)

Not to get into an argument, but I rather agree with whitenoise. Not that I've read the comic, but if you can't get into a comic in the first few pages, what's the point of continuing? It's like a book. If it can't draw me in through the first few pages, why should I force myself to keep reading and bore myself until it gets better? Not saying there aren't good books that start out awful, but most people (me included) will never find out because they are turned off by the first few pages.

WHAA! Ty, you have dragons!!!! The trend spreads! I'm actually taking a break from mine, but I want a silver!!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

michelay said:


> Not to get into an argument, but I rather agree with whitenoise. Not that I've read the comic, but if you can't get into a comic in the first few pages, what's the point of continuing? It's like a book. If it can't draw me in through the first few pages, why should I force myself to keep reading and bore myself until it gets better? Not saying there aren't good books that start out awful, but most people (me included) will never find out because they are turned off by the first few pages.
> 
> WHAA! Ty, you have dragons!!!! The trend spreads! I'm actually taking a break from mine, but I want a silver!!!



Actually, there's quite a few webcomics that I've that have started off bleh, but got better as I stuck with reading the archives. Ozy and Millie, Kevin and Kell, The Wotch, and a few others.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Actually, there's quite a few webcomics that I've that have started off bleh, but got better as I stuck with reading the archives. Ozy and Millie, Kevin and Kell, The Wotch, and a few others.



I think you're still missing my point here Ty, as an example, listen to this song from begining to end, do you need to here more to know whether or not you like this band and this kind of music?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cfskAGScbA&feature=related

Also to the OP, your question was has anyone else seen this comic, if you only wanted to hear from people who like it and didn't want people discussing it then you should have made that clear :V .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cfskAGScbA&feature=related



Every band/artist has bad songs. One song does NOT mean they're good or crappy. Don't listen to one song and then declare whether the artist/band is good/crappy. LISTEN TO AS MANY OF HIS/HER/THEIR SONGS AS POSSIBLE BEFORE PASSING JUDGEMENT!


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'm just saying give it a bigger try than just several pages. There's more to Kit & Kay than just the sex, if you'd give it a try instead of dismissing it so quickly.



Lies. Dirty lies.

It's one of the biggest clusterfucks from a furry artist in this day in age. Shit in the brain is the best way to detail Kit and Kay yes. Brain poison.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 16, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Lies. Dirty lies.
> 
> It's one of the biggest clusterfucks from a furry artist in this day in age. Shit in the brain is the best way to detail Kit and Kay yes. Brain poison.


 
again, its only ment to be taken light heartedly.

and also, if its a negative opinion, be a bit respectful or il just do the same to you.
i didnt join this forum to make enemies, and im not forcing you to like it either.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Lies. Dirty lies.
> 
> It's one of the biggest clusterfucks from a furry artist in this day in age. Shit in the brain is the best way to detail Kit and Kay yes. Brain poison.



Not a lie, it's my OPINION, since I've read the entire comic, not just a few strips.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Every band/artist has bad songs. One song does NOT mean they're good or crappy. Don't listen to one song and then declare whether the artist/band is good/crappy. LISTEN TO AS MANY OF HIS/HER/THEIR SONGS AS POSSIBLE BEFORE PASSING JUDGEMENT!



You didn't listen to the song Ty, listen to the song, then you will understand what I mean.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't listen to the song Ty, listen to the song, then you will understand what I mean.



What does the song have to do with Kit & Kay? Nothing! Stay on topic!


----------



## michelay (Oct 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Actually, there's quite a few webcomics that I've that have started off bleh, but got better as I stuck with reading the archives. Ozy and Millie, Kevin and Kell, The Wotch, and a few others.


 
That's great for you, and I applaud your willingness to stick with something like that.  That's impressive. But I won't do it . . . something has to draw me in or I won't keep reading.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What does the song have to do with Kit & Kay? Nothing! Stay on topic!



It has everything to do with what we're talking about Ty, I'll take your sudden hostility to mean that I've proven my point.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It has everything to do with what we're talking about Ty, I'll take your sudden hostility to mean that I've proven my point.



You ain't proven anything. All you've proven is that you're more willing to give up immediately than stick through something good or bad.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You ain't proven anything. All you've proven is that you're more willing to give up immediately than stick through something good or bad.



It's not worth it to stick through something bad though Ty, also it's not worth  thoroughly examining something that obviously holds not possible appeal to you,  tell me have you listened to Anaal Nakrath's entire discography yet? Codex Necro  is their best album IMO so that's probably the place to start.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not worth it to stick through something bad though Ty, also it's not worth  thoroughly examining something that obviously holds not possible appeal to you,  tell me have you listened to Anaal Nakrath's entire discography yet? Codex Necro  is their best album IMO so that's probably the place to start.



It isn't? Even when there might be something good later on? Life does mostly suck, yet we stick through the bad stuff anyway, right? We don't just give up when something bad happens, right? You take the bad with the good.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It isn't? Even when there might be something good later on? Life does mostly suck, yet we stick through the bad stuff anyway, right? We don't just give up when something bad happens, right? You take the bad with the good.



I don't think that's an apt comparison TY, you can choose to read a different  comic of the one you're reading isn't doing anything for you, the same can not  be said of life. You can't just bugger off and pick a different one, it's either  life or no life. When it comes to entertainment I want all good, and I certainly  won't wade through a tonne of shit with absolutely no promise of improvement.  Also you're avoiding the topic of the song, have you listened to every song by  this band or did you decide it wasn't for you and move on?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> When it comes to entertainment I want all good, and I certainly won't wade through a ton of shit with absolutely no promise of improvement.



There ain't so such thing as "all good" when it comes to entertainment (or anything else, for that matter). Everything has bad parts. You just have to wade through the bad to get to the good, not give up after just a small fraction. Every comic I read, yes, there's bad strips, but I get through it and find the good parts of it. I don't immediately quit after just a few bad pages. For instance, Sonic the Hedgehog (Archie Comics) has been fairly crappy lately, but I stick through it, and it's starting to get good again. I didn't just give up after a few straight bad issues. Same with Furrlough. Sure, some of the issues aren't exciting, but I stick with it, because I know there's going to be some good stories.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There ain't so such thing as "all good" when it comes to *FURRY* entertainment (or anything else, for that matter). Everything has bad parts. You just have to wade through the bad to get to the good, not give up after just a small fraction. Every comic I read, yes, there's bad strips, but I get through it and find the good parts of it. I don't immediately quit after just a few bad pages. For instance, Sonic the Hedgehog (Archie Comics) has been fairly crappy lately, but I stick through it, and it's starting to get good again. I didn't just give up after a few straight bad issues. Same with Furrlough. Sure, some of the issues aren't exciting, but I stick with it, because I know there's going to be some good stories.



Fixed, seeing as there are plenty of things I enjoy all off, I think you're  just looking in the wrong places for quality entertainment Ty, your standards  are too low.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed, seeing as there are plenty of things I enjoy all off, I think you're  just looking in the wrong places for quality entertainment Ty, your standards  are too low.



No, I just have DIFFERENT standards than you. Jackass, don't go putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, I just have DIFFERENT standards than you. Jackass, don't go putting words in my mouth.



Yes, different as in lower, seeing as you seem to be willing to work a lot harder at being entertained then I am.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, different, seeing as you seem to be willing to work a lot harder at being entertained then I am.



Fix'd. Again, just because I have different tastes doesn't mean they're "lower", idiot.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Fix'd. Again, just because I have different tastes doesn't mean they're "lower", idiot.



Obviously they are seeing as you're willing to settle for things that are only good some of the time :] .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Obviously they are seeing as you're willing to settle for things that are only good some of the time :] .



You don't decide for me what is good and what is bad, got it? All I'm saying is, give it a chance. Don't dismiss K&K so quickly. But it's your choice in the end. *shrug*


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You don't decide for me what is good and what is bad, got it? All I'm saying is, give it a chance. Don't dismiss K&K so quickly. But it's your choice in the end. *shrug*



You said yourself that it's not all good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I've read every strip of Kit and Kay, pretty good, especially when Gene and Shirley show up.





TyVulpine said:


> I'm curious, if you hate it so much, why did you read to the point to know about the "Boink-berries"?





TyVulpine said:


> There ain't so such thing as "all good" when it comes to entertainment (or anything else, for that matter). Everything has bad parts. You just have to wade through the bad to get to the good, not give up after just a small fraction. Every comic I read, yes, there's bad strips, but I get through it and find the good parts of it. I don't immediately quit after just a few bad pages. For instance, Sonic the Hedgehog (Archie Comics) has been fairly crappy lately, but I stick through it, and it's starting to get good again. I didn't just give up after a few straight bad issues. Same with Furrlough. Sure, some of the issues aren't exciting, but I stick with it, because I know there's going to be some good stories.



"Not all good" as is some good, some bad. There's some good, some bad in everything. You don't immediately give up just because of a few bad parts.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "Not all good" as is some good, some bad. There's some good, some bad in everything. You don't immediately give up just because of a few bad parts.



Exactly, your standards are lower in that you're willing to accept some bad parts :] .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, your standards are lower in that you're willing to accept some bad parts :] .



What's wrong with accepting the bad with the good? *NOTHING*. You have to take the bad with the good. That's life. You can't see the world through rose-colored glasses, so take them off.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What's wrong with accepting the bad with the good? *NOTHING*. You have to take the bad with the good. That's life. You can't see the world through rose-colored glasses, so take them off.



We're not talking about life or the world Ty, we're talking about entertainment :V .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> We're not talking about life or the world Ty, we're talking about entertainment :V .



Same thing, you can't only see "good" entertainment, so again, take off the rose-colored glasses.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Same thing, you can't only see "good" entertainment, so again, take off the rose-colored glasses.



Clearly I don't only see good entertainment given my feelings regarding K&K :] . It's just that once I've established that is isn't good I don't waste any more time on it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Clearly I don't only see good entertainment given my feelings regarding K&K :] . It's just that once I've established that is isn't good I don't waste any more time on it.



*facepaw* Whatever. I'm done trying to convince you to give it more of a look. You apparently let what I say go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *facepaw* Whatever. I'm done trying to convince you to give it more of a look. You apparently let what I say go in one ear and out the other.



I'm just shocked the example I provided didn't make my point perfectly  clear, my suspicion is that you chose to ignore it for fear of being proven  wrong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm just shocked the example I provided didn't make my point perfectly  clear, my suspicion is that you chose to ignore it for fear of being proven  wrong.



What point? That you like to see things through rose-colored glasses? Then yeah, you made that opint perfectly clear.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What point? That you like to see things through rose-colored glasses? Then yeah, you made that opint perfectly clear.



Lol, the rose colored glasses have already been proven to be a lie Ty. The point is that there is absolutely nothing for me in K&K and that this could be established immediately. I think what you're missing is why there's nothing for me in said comic Ty.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, the rose colored glasses have already been proven to be a lie Ty. The point is that there is absolutely nothing for me in K&K and that this could be established immediately. I think what you're missing is why there's nothing for me in said comic Ty.



Sounds like you went in there with an already-closed mind. *Shrugs* Your choice, your loss. Enjoy and goodbye.


----------

